# Friendship or Romance?



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

What is most important to you right now if you had to choose one?

Friendship - being based more on the reliability of a person in general

Romance - heavy on the affection and more based on a sexual desire


Of course the two aren't mutually exclusive, but I'm just wondering what you need in your life right now more than the other.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Compartmentalizing stimuli/emotions is a bit counter-intuitive. but if I HAD to choose between those two.. perhaps friendship.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Romance. I don't know, it's probably because of my age but I want someone to share my life with. Although with the issues I currently face in life I'm probably not in a good place for a serious relationship. That and I always end up with people who are harmful to me. So it's probably best to avoid romance for the time being. lol


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Friendship. As much as I want a relationship right now, it would be too distracting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Friendship in that sense I guess. I'm waiting till marriage to have sex again so.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Like a lot of lonely people I would love to have a partner, but tbh I think having real friends is more important. Whenever I'm taking a walk in a park or at the mall, and I see groups of friends hanging out and having fun, I feel extremely jealous. It must be nice.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Romance by far.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i want romance much more, but i probably need friendship. relationships seem to work better when you have people to share it with. and i need advice when i get a bit confused in a relationship, support when i get stressed at work...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm too ****ed up for relationships, so I could probably handle friendship better but I generally fail at that too tbh. I'm about 45% schizoid/broad autism phenotype traits (well according to that autism quotient thing which I score 26 on where as average person gets 15 if female and 17 if male + you know common sense about a bunch of my weird ****.)


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

Friendship means a lot more to me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Romance, **** friends, I already have a couple of those and that's more than enough.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I want romance.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I want the lot in one person, but friendship alone is really great if you're really close with someone. Sigh.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

Noraborealis said:


> What is most important to you right now if you had to choose one?
> 
> Friendship - being based more on the reliability of a person in general
> 
> ...


Friendship i know, i hev experinced it.. its good

so now IF i had the choice i would go for romance.... i would even sacrifice the more sexual parts of it if necessary.....
i prefer the more affection driven parts... :crying:


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

neither


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Friendship for sure. That’s my goal this year. To make more friends. But I’m old af so who knows if I can.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Friendship

I have a friend from school mid 70's who her & I still keep in touch to this day

I have to admit I had a crush & fancied at the time

But I reckon if we had a relationship at the time, then we wouldn't be where we are now


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Both are a waste of my time, but if I had to choose it would be friendship.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Absolutely zero concept of romance*

"Like"? not meaning similar.

akin?

like a person? too base nature
I did. they like me.
T I M E . . . . . . everything comes to and end. immediate, or stretched

employers too


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Romance, **** friends, I already have a couple of those and that's more than enough.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Would be good if you didnt have to sacrifice one for the other lol


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> Would be good if you didnt have to sacrifice one for the other lol


Yeah good thing we don't have to hey hey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Both


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Romance.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Friendship. I don't require affection and physical touch in order to stay sane, just someone who accepts me, strengths and flaws and all. Someone who shares my obscure interests and is able to spend hours discussing and forgetting the concept of time with our similar passions. Unfortunately, it's near impossible for me to find connections like that. I have friends but not the type that I can text at 3 in the morning when my mind is wandering towards the darkest subject matter that will have anxiety seeking out my energy to feed on.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Other than my partner; friendship


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Romance. I'm looking for that special lady, know what I'm sayin'? :heart


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Romance as a romantic relationship less on the sexual side maybe? but to be at that point I would need so much friendship time, shame on me... (didn't vote in the poll).


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Friendship, but only if it was a ride or die friendship, like kindred spirits type ****. What I want in a partner is pretty much friendship (+sex) anyway.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Ideally I would look for a girlfriend that can also be my best friend.
I never felt the need of having lots of people in my life, it would be enough to fill my void.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Noraborealis said:


> Romance - heavy on the affection and more based on a sexual desire


If romance is really just base on that, that romance is doom to fail. So I think real and successful Romance is definitely much more than just that.


----------



## Anatoles (Oct 5, 2017)

After some bad stressful romances i go with friendships this year....meaningful ones....have no room for romance right now


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

Blue Dino said:


> If romance is really just base on that, that romance is doom to fail. So I think real and successful Romance is definitely much more than just that.


Yeah I agree. I was trying to separate the two and sort of generalize them for people's immediate needs. A romance to me also includes friendship, but I was prioritizing poll results.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

As of right now, I'm only looking for friendship. I'm open to romance but it's not something I'm actively searching for, but if it comes to me I guess that's a thing. I just want to rebuild my Social Circle, which is proving difficult because you know... Social anxiety and agoraphobia.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Both.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Lately, I've concerned myself more with growing old alone or not, as I've lost pretty much all my friends and those it seems possible with some effort I could still make, if I wanted to. It's that the opposite sex still seems virtually completely uninterested in me, that's the problem. 

Other than that, of course, I'd rather be in a place where I just have a bunch of good friends and no romantic worries or concerns.

Or the opposite of that, in a sense that I just have a signifigant other simultaenously as my one really good friend instead of a bunch of semi-friends or acquaintances that I always feel forced and fake with. If the friendship in that romantic relationship is that good, I like to think I won't have to ever concern myself with other friendships that much, again. Everyone else be damned, to put it crudely.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Friendship


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Friendship but if i was hot id choose romance but i can not get romance


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i dont know i just don't want to lose people anymore


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

OP is hot


edit:
and of course the answer is romance. don't forget that your lover can always be your best friend too. (but not the other way around).


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Friendship. I'd need to be friends with a guy before I could fall in love with him anyway.

Not that it matters, since I gave up all hope of romance quite a while ago, and I can barely handle friendship, either.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Romance for me would be like going from zero to over 9,000. The engine would implode. I'd be lucky to do halfway decent at friendship.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Noraborealis said:


> Romance - heavy on the affection and more based on a sexual desire


There is definitely more to that in romance. At least in the deeper stages and true love. Strictly sexual desire can only take you so far in a relationship. Affection is where it is about. Though affection applies to all social bonds, not just romance.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I would've expected romance to dominate but apparently not :O..


Romance, obviously. I don't really feel like I need friends, at least any more than what I already have.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Romance is more fun, if I had to choose one.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

good friendships seem to last longer for me than a good relationship, sure relationships provide more emotion, but i need someone who i can support and someone who can support me as well without worrying about saying something that the other person might take the wrong way.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I need friendship, I want romance.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Friends with romantic benefits


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Romance is what I miss the most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rasy (May 11, 2018)

Friendship all the way... Romance would be more stressful and demanding, I'd go insane.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

friendships are more important to me


never been in a romance/relationship that lasted more than 6 months so I'm not really concerned with stuff like that


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Romance


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

friendship.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Changed my mind, friendship, but in the romantic side lol.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Romance


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Romance tends to lean more into instant gratification and superficiality whereas friendships tends to lean more into grounded reliability and connection. I never saw it this way before as we all want to feel good/accepted so we go with the fastest route most of the time. But you can really see the whole deal soon enough and you can choose to **** people over by whatever route you choose.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Friendship! I like rolling deep!


----------

